# Fluval spec V pump died



## etgregoire (Oct 28, 2009)

Anyone else have this problem? I just realized and it could have been off for over a week. Not sure if the water level got a little low and strained the power or what. Looks like I will be buying a new one. I found one online but I didn't love the price. Anyone else buy one individually?


----------



## etgregoire (Oct 28, 2009)

Well here's an update if anyone finds themselves looking up this same problem.

I did find a place online to replace the pump. Got it in the mail no problem but it was around $40 - which is really a bummer considering I bought the tank for like $70 from someone on Craigslist, although new.

Removing the old filter was one of the most frustrating things I have ever done. This tank is really not designed with this type of thing in mind. It was certainly an exercise in patience. I had to pull off some of the back walls in the filter area to get my hand deep enough inside to dislodge the filter pump. I got it replaced after about 30 minutes of trying to work it out and worked great.

I was out of town all last week for work, and when I returned this week the water level of the tank had dropped much more than it has in recent weeks, I guess it was hotter while I was away. The filter area hadn't run dry, but it certainly was low enough that I imagine there was considerable strain placed on the pump. It's so small and I'm sure it can't take the strain.

So... the pump is dead. Again. It lasted about a week. Really bummed about this. I guess the lesson is really watch your water levels! It's such a challenge when I am out of town because I am the one who handles most of the pets feeding, watering, my large aquarium fertilizing, feeding and cleaning as well as my shrimp tank - and then that doesn't even take into account all my plants and outdoor landscaping. Hate to push this off onto other people when I leave, but lesson learned this time. :-/


----------



## difrent7 (Nov 24, 2012)

Dang what a bummer, sorry to hear about your pump issues. How long have you had the tank setup? Make sure you are topping the tank off almost to the top and keeping a lid on it that should help with the water evaporation. How low is the water getting? Even if it falls below the main slots on top there is a slit about half way down that allows water to get in so the pump doesnt run dry, make sure that isn't clogged or blocked. Lastly you should email Fluval tell them the issue you have ran into and maybe they will be willing to replace your pump for free.


----------



## etgregoire (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for chiming in....

I've had the tank set up for... 6 months? Something like that. 

I typically do top the tank off to the top but was out of town for 6 days for work, which didn't let me give the normal attention that it would have had. I do keep the lid on, and the water level wasn't even below main slots at the top / back of the tank. I think the slit could be blocked because the shrimp were crawling through the hole and getting stuck in the maze of the back filtration area. The flourite substrate was walled up over it at one point. I will look into opening that space up and see if it helps out any. But like I said - the water was not below the main intake slits at the back. :"-(

I will consider emailing them, although I didn't figure they could be much help. I don't think I have a receipt for it or anything. Although it was unused when I bought it, I did it from someone on Craigslist so I wasn't the original purchaser and I don't have any way of verifying the purchase date.


----------



## difrent7 (Nov 24, 2012)

That is very odd mine has actually gone below the slots for a day without issues because of the slit in the middle of the tank. I would take out the sponge and everything make sure nothing is clogging it from the bottom and make sure your piping from the pump isn't clogged either. Something has to be causing it to short out and not just water level from the sound of it. I have had mine setup for about the same time as you and zero issues pump is always strong. 

I would go ahead and email them, it won't hurt.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

I echo the above. I just got my Spec V in so my experience has been limited, but it seems like the slot in the lower middle of the back would allow water to come in even if the level dropped several inches.


----------



## MrAlmostWrong (Jul 16, 2012)

Wonder why it took you so long to remove the pump? I just remove the outflow from the tubing and pull the filter up. Takes about 30 seconds.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

MrAlmostWrong said:


> Wonder why it took you so long to remove the pump? I just remove the outflow from the tubing and pull the filter up. Takes about 30 seconds.


I found out very quickly that if you put the pump far enough down that the suction cups attach to the bottom, you are going to have a bad time pulling the pump back out. It looks like a typical hydroponics or water feature pump would be a suitable replacement. I love ponicspumps. Maybe this would fit?

Amazon.com: PP06605 : 66 GPH, Submersible, Table Top Fountain Pump, Indoor/Outdoor - 3W, 5' Cord: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## etgregoire (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for chiming in guys. The reason that the pump was so hard to remove was for one the suction cups were stuck to the bottom of the tank. The other reason is that there is a small cut out at the bottom of the wall that divides the sponge area and the pump area. The pump had slid underneath that somewhat and the outflow tubing is not centered on the pump but off to the side, so when I was pulling on the outflow tubing it was not coming straight up but just further wedging it because of the tubing being off center.

I have checked again today and the slit at the bottom of the sponge area is NOT covered by the substrate.

There are little tiny snails in the tank - I wonder if they are getting jammed up in the filter? I don't know... it's really bizarre that 2 would go bad in the same time frame. The space is soooo tiny back there that it's really hard to trouble shoot.

One of the muscles on the back of my hand/thumb has been really sore for a few weeks and making my fingers spasm and I think its from JAMMING my hand deep into the back of the filter area trying to dislodge the filter. Took me a while to figure that one out but I can't think of what else would cramp up my hand!

I'm going to have to give these guys a call, because this seems over my head! I think they are only open during normal business hours so that's going to be a little tricky because I'm pretty busy at work lately.


----------



## difrent7 (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah it can be very difficult to take out if you have it suction cupped down all the way. I just let mine sit at the bottom now but usually use my long pair of tweezers to help it out when I do need to remove it. 

Good to know the slit is opening because that should be preventing it from running dry. I really doubt little snails would get the filter jammed but could be a possibility. I have tons of baby snails even in my filter area but never had an issue with them getting into the filter. 

If you aren't able to call because of work try and shoot them an email. Hope you don't have to keep replacing pumps on the tank and can figure out what caused the pump failure.


----------



## xj4low (Jun 12, 2013)

If you still have your sales receipt, may still be under warranty. Just have to contact Fluval.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

For future reference, I found out the Mini-jet 606 fits this tank perfectly as a replacement pump or a simply upgrade. Just need to pull off the side caps.

Looks like someone beat me to this finding here.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=262378


----------



## GuppyFarm (Dec 31, 2016)

You can order directly from Fluval website. We're on our third pump now. The first one went because I let the water level get too low. The second one just went after 5 months and this time there were no issues with the water level. I have just ordered 3 more at $16.49 each CAD directly from the website. I ordered extra this time as I'm concerned there may be something wrong with the design.


----------



## HayRide (Aug 1, 2019)

besides the suction caps, it could be stuck from a build-up of algae,
I've had my tank for 5 years, but mine just died.


----------

